# More on Kathy Bauck, MN Puppy Miller Charged with 9 Felonies- VIDEO



## testmg80

More on Kathy Bauck, MN Puppy Miller Charged with 9 Felonies- VIDEO | Pet Lovers Tips - For The Love of the Dog

In August I (CBS2 Chicago Reporter Pam Zekman) did a story on Kathy Bauck, owner of Pick of the Litter Kennel in New York Mills, MN. She was charged with abuse, torture and practicing veterinary medicine without a license, 9 felony charges. All you need to do is google her name and youll find page after page, usually complaints and problems related to her and her kennel. 
The most unbelievable thing is that she is still in business! Even being convicted in the past and now facing at least 9 felony charges, she is still operating her breeding business.

Bauck, who is a licensed breeder with the U.S. Department of Agriculture, was found to be in noncompliance with her license after USDA inspections in 2004, 2005, 2006 and 2007, according to records obtained through the Freedom of Information Act.

She has been cited for inadequate record-keeping, animals with swollen limbs, missing skin, animal fighting with each other inside her facility, unsafe and unsanitary housing. You name it, shes been cited many times by the USDA, Jill Fritz, Minnesota Humane Society Director said.

In September, Baucks attorney, Zenas Baer, filed to have the charges dismissed saying that there was a lack of probable cause.

Baer said the charges against Bauck are based on self-serving information from Jason Smith. Smiths goal, Baer said, was to shut down an otherwise longstanding, responsible business in the community. (You have to laugh at this statement responsible? Yeah, shes responsible alright, for cruelty, abuse and death!)

According to Baer, Smith is part of the Companion Animal Protection Society (CAPS). This group describes itself as a national animal welfare organization promoting the ethical treatment of companion animals by commercial breeders. CAPS also claims its members have investigated over 1,000 commercial breeding facilities in 16 states since 1995.

If the charges are not dropped, Baer would like the Otter Tail County District Court to suppress all secretly-obtained evidence collected by Smith during the time he worked at Pick of the Litter Kennels. This includes 10 to 12 hours of audio and video footage of Smith working in barns, as well as written summaries of each days activities.

Baer argues that as of May 13, when Smith met with Det. Keith Van **** of the Otter Tail County Sheriffs Office, Smith became an extension of law enforcement. Smith then proceeded to investigate Baucks property without a warrant, violating her Fourth Amendment rights.

Baer also said he believes Smith created evidence against his client. Furthermore, he said, if any abuse had taken place on Baucks property, Smith would have been required by law to remove animals from the site, which he did not. (Fergus Falls Journal)

Yeah, you can bet he wants the 10-12 hours of video and audio footage suppressed. It conclusively shows that the charges against her are not without merit. Id like to know how Baer is going to prove that Smith created evidence when the video clearly shows her, and her daughter, abusing and torturing dogs, again and again.

Warning - If Youre Sensitive, Dont Watch the Video - Some Graphic Footage!

Some Video Of Abuse Taking Place at Pick of the Litter Kennel by Kathy Bauck

Thing is, Jason Smith is not the only one willing to speak out about abuses that have taken place at Kathy Baucks Pick of the Litter Kennel.

Yet Smith is not the only employee to raise questions about Baucks conduct. According to court records, sheriffs personnel spoke with a juvenile employee in August who had worked at Pick of the Litter Kennels for over a year. The employee claimed to have witnessed Bauck euthanize five dogs by use of a large wooden box connected to the exhaust system of an ATV. The employee also said she had seen Bauck performing hernia and neutering operations on dogs in which the employee believed no anesthesia was used. These operations were also alleged to have been performed on a table in the employee break room.

Awww, Baucks lawyer is saying the the charges are putting Bauck at an economic disadvantage and people arent buying puppies from her. Well what about the disadvantage she puts these dogs in? Guess theyre just dogs and he doesnt give a damn any more than Kathy Bauck does. I hope to hell she loses everything!

In recent years, the kennel purchased between 800 and 1,000 animals annually and sold between 3,000 and 4,000 animals a year, according to USDA documents. Just imagine all the victims of her abuse and torture!

If you watched the video above, you saw scenes that made you cringe or want to be sick!

As a breeder operating Pick of the Litter, Cathy Bauck is supposed to comply with all U.S. Department of Agriculture regulations. But she doesnt.

For example, puppies paws slip through openings in their cage floor. Bauck was cited for this in 2006. The USDA said it could potentially case injury to the legs, and to correct immediately.

But Bauck told her staff to only use mats when inspectors are around.

And the minute she leaves, we pull them up, Bauck said.

Bauck has also been cited for failing to provide adequate veterinary care and to correct immediately.

But the CAPS investigator saw emaciated pregnant mothers, sick puppies, dogs suffering from serious infections and open wounds.

I just cant hardly sew it up, Bauck said. Its going to have to heal.

You see this is her own words and her own image, the horrors Kathy Bauck inflicts.

Judge Wally Senyk should have ruled on Baers motion on 10/9 and I am waiting to find some follow-up on this.

Also at issue is a case from earlier this year when Bauck entered a guilty plea to one count of practicing veterinary medicine without a license.

In that case, Bauck was sentenced to 120 days in jail with 110 days stayed on condition she have no similar violations. Prosecutors have asked the court to impose the remaining jail time.

A loophole in Minnesota law has let Kathy Bauck keep over 1000 dogs and continue to operate her kennels; Minnesota law does not allow local animal investigators access to facilities regulated by the USDA.

This woman needs to be shut down in the worst way!! In trouble again and again, animal abuse, torture, wanna-be vet piece of trash!! Throw her in jail, save the dogs and puppies!

Minnesota has proposed legislation that will change their current laws and if the Breeder Bill passes, it will give investigators access to hold breeders accountable for their actions. Hopefully it wont be too late for many of the poor dogs under Baucks care.

The most likely way for the world to be destroyed, most experts
agree, is by accident. That's where we come in; we're computer professionals.


----------

